# Fleet Sales Powertrain Warranty Question.



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

What all is needed for "Qualified Fleet Purchases"? Reason I ask is apparently fleet has 5 year 100K miles vs the 5 year 60k for regular sales. Window sticker below of local car that prompted me to ask this. 


Tim Lally Chevrolet is a Warrensville Heights Chevrolet dealer and a new car and used car Warrensville Heights Ohio Chevrolet dealership.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Good question. First part is you have to buy from GM Fleet sales. I'm not sure what it takes to qualify. You might have to be a business.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Good question. First part is you have to buy from GM Fleet sales. I'm not sure what it takes to qualify. You might have to be a business.


Granted this is a Premiere, you think they would make me get a L no XM no OnStar fleet car?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> Granted this is a Premiere, you think they would make me get a L no XM no OnStar fleet car?


Looking at the GM Fleet website, they advertise how you can track your fleet via OnStar. Not sure about XM.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Asked and it wasn't as simple as asking for the fleet sales, you would be registering the car as business use vs personal and a few other things.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> you would be registering the car as business use vs personal and a few other things.


Hmmm, Time to revive the company of "Me, myself and I".


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Hmmm, Time to revive the company of "Me, myself and I".


What kind of tax would you get for a car registered as business vs personal? I know Virginia was no joke when it came to car tax and other ludacris money extraction rules.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Merc6 said:


> What kind of tax would you get for a car registered as business vs personal? I know Virginia was no joke when it came to car tax and other ludacris money extraction rules.


No idea. Sounds like a classic YMMV (by state and county).


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I know in Oklahoma when we have sold fleet units one must use the company's tax id number on the credit application were as we obviously use our ssn. Not sure about other states or maybe its just GM Financial (who writes the paper for business purchases for us) but the owner of the business must go on the credit application and loan like a co-signer to basically guarantee the loan in case the business goes under.. Even if the company's owner was to come in and write a check we still must get the tax id and owners info and submit it (not sure who to) to ensure its not being purchased for terrorist or any kind or terrorist origination.. Some of these big shot CEO's get pretty pissed when you sit down after agreeing to numbers with a credit app and start asking for his company's info and his own personal info.. But the "Gubament" requires it..


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Probably easier to set yourself up as a religion and use it as a religious purpose vehicle. Then score no sales tax at the same time. With this, you'd have to be able to get an outside loan and carry in a check, I think or maybe they'd lend under certain conditions. But registration of a religion is waaayyyy easier with more benefits.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

you need to own a business. so when you go in to buy the car you bring in your tax I.D. and you skip paying taxes and you answer for them at the end of the year, either you pay or write them off dont know im not a owner.


----------



## MCH86GN (Oct 23, 2014)

170-3tree said:


> Probably easier to set yourself up as a religion and use it as a religious purpose vehicle. Then score no sales tax at the same time. With this, you'd have to be able to get an outside loan and carry in a check, I think or maybe they'd lend under certain conditions. But registration of a religion is waaayyyy easier with more benefits.


That's why I'm going to become an ordained minister and hold church in my house once a week so I will no longer have to pay property taxes. Since it has been argued that atheism is a religion, my church will the Church of Modern Day Atheism.
Just have to find out how one becomes an ordained minister in atheism.


----------

